# Mi tv tiene interferencias



## jordancamey13 (Mar 4, 2014)

Una pregunta, cuando pongo el canal 6 en mi tv tiene un tipo de interferncia, no se ve clara la imagen hace demasiado ruido, los demas canales no tienen ningun problema ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2014)

no se puede hacer nada,
intenta ajustar la dirección del antena,
de todos modos es normal que entre los canales 2 y 6 siempre tengan mucha interferencia,es por la banda en donde se encuentra,
por suerte con la tv digital esos problemas no existen mas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2014)

Hola estimado jordancamey13, !saludos cordeales a usteds estensivo a toda mi Guatemala querida!, seguramente sin dudas para mi esa interferencia molesta es proveniente de una estación de FM mui potente o mui cercana de tu TV.  Desafortunadamente la frequencia de operación de lo canal 6 es mui cerca de la banda de radiodifusión en FM.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 5, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Si logras identificar cuál es la emisora que te crea la interferencia, se puede hacer un filtro Noch para eliminar esa frecuencia y seguramente se solucionará el problema.

Si la señal en el Canal 6 es muy buena en tonces pon un Atenuador Variable en la Antena, seguramente ayudará a quitar la interferencia.

Sal U2


----------



## jordancamey13 (Mar 5, 2014)

ok gracias tratare de identificar la frecuencia fm que está interfiriendo

tambien interfiere en este caso todos los canales cuando estoy usando un bombillo led de estos:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2014)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> ok gracias tratare de identificar la frecuencia fm que está interfiriendo
> 
> tambien interfiere en este caso todos los canales cuando estoy usando un bombillo led de estos:


Seguramente esa lampara LED es China y no contiene nenhum filtro de Red de modo trampar espurios oriundo de lo circuito de chaviamento  , haora si molesta hasta TV ? o que decir sobre radios AM ?  
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 5, 2014)

Buenas noches

 En la Antena ¿Tienes conectado algún Amplificador de Banda Ancha?  

Suelen dar muchos priblemas. 

Sal U2


----------



## jordancamey13 (Mar 5, 2014)

bueno pues uso una de estas antenas y por lo que veo creo que si tiene amplificador aunque no se si es de banda ancha:

y eso que lo uso regularmente sin conectar a la toma de AC


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2014)

Puede sener que lo booster (amplificador) agregado a esa antena  seja lo causador de lo problema por saturación devido a sinales mui fuertes de FM en su entrada.
Una dica es quitar ese amplificador a titulo de testes  y averiguar si la interferencia tanbiem es quitada.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 6, 2014)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> bueno pues uso una de estas antenas y por lo que veo creo que si tiene amplificador aunque no se si es de banda ancha:
> 
> y eso que lo uso regularmente sin conectar a la toma de AC



Buenos días.

Si solo hay un mplificador significa que es de Banda Ancha.

Como primera medida, quita el Amplificador, no conectarlo a AC no es suficiente

Sal U2


----------



## sergiot (Mar 6, 2014)

Esa antena tiene todo el aspecto a las de banda alta, no la veo funcional para la banda baja de vhf, yo trataría de probar con otra antena.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola a todos ,lo canal 6 (VHF bajo) opera en torno de 87.5 Mhz portanto la antena tiene elementos largos ,asi coincido con lo conpañero sergiot que canbiando de antena pudemos tener una mejora en lo sinal recebido.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 6, 2014)

Buenas noches.

En Guatemala, creo recordar, se emplea la norma M/N para la TV.

En el Canal 6, la Portadora de Imagen su frecuencia es de 83,25Mhz y la de Sonido 87,75Mhz.

Independientemente de si la Antena que estás empleando es la más adecuada para recibir los canales de TV 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, el hecho de emplear un  Amplificador de banda ancha te dará, sí o sí, los problemas que mencionas.

Para la recepción de señales de TV, es buena práxis no emplear jamás este tipo de Amplificadores, de hecho, en muchos países y entre ellos  España, está prihibido su empleo en las instalaciones colectivas de Antena de TV.

A nivel de una Antena individual se pueden emplear pero lo más seguro es que te den muchos problemas.

En comercios de material para TV, venden unos Filtro Notch para eliminar las señales de la Banda de FM, estos Filtros se ponen en serie con el cable de bajada de la Antena, suelen tener una atenuación de ~40dB.

Como primera medida quita el Amplificador.

Sal U2


----------



## jordancamey13 (Mar 6, 2014)

prohibido en España eso si no lo sabia  (me quedo asi jeje)


----------



## sergiot (Mar 6, 2014)

Lo de los amplificadores es un tema complicado, pero tampoco es el hecho de prohibir su usa.

Aca no tiene que ver el tipo de norma, sea N o M, la antena que lleva el amplificador en la misma es del tipo booster, estos amplifican la minima señal que capta la antena y la convierte en un señal de nivel optimo, es decir le quita la lluvia o nieve a la imagen, estos se utilizan aca en las zonas rurales con antenas gigantes y no tienen ningún tipo de problemas, los otros amplificadores son los llamados lineales, y son para reforzar una señal buena, sin lluvia, para poder repartirla en varios tv's, pero ojo, si la señal viene con lluvia o interferencias, a estas también las amplifica y ahí se complica todo.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 7, 2014)

Buenos días.

Hay que tener en cuenta que los Amplificadores tienen su propio ruido (Figura de Ruido) y cuanto más ancho de banda tenga el Amplificador más ruido producirá, por esta razón, y en muchas ocasiones, poner un Amplificador en la Antena no mejorará nada la recepción, incluso la empeorará, tendremos más señal pero la relación S/N siempre empeorará.
Si tenemos muy poca señal es preferible mejorar el sistema de recepción poniendo Antenas de más ganancia, en ocasiones se ha necesitado poner varias en paralelo. 
Los Amplificadores de Banda Ancha tienen el Problema añadido de ser muy proclives a la Intermodulación, esta se produce ante la presencia de señales muy fuertes en la entrada, cosa muy normal en ambientes urbanos.
Esta es la razón por la que no está permitido el uso de Amplificadores de este tipo en Instalaciones Colectivas de TV, en este tipo de instalaciones, se emplean exclusivamente Amplificadores Mono canales, se necesitará un Amplificador por cada Canal a recibir.
A nivel particular cada uno puede poner el tipo de Amplificador que desee.

Sal U2


----------



## jordancamey13 (Mar 17, 2014)

gracias por sus comentarios :3 jeje intentare de idenficar las interferencias


----------



## jordancamey13 (Mar 27, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Esa antena tiene todo el aspecto a las de banda alta, no la veo funcional para la banda baja de vhf, yo trataría de probar con otra antena.


 ya probe con otra antena, las de conejo pero igual me da


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2014)

Hola caro jordancamey13, ? acaso terias utedes otra TV para probar ?, esa puede incluso sener de otra marca para averiguar esa interferencia si repete , ? caso positivo esa interferencia es igual a la TV anterior  ?
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Mar 28, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro jordancamey13, ? acaso terias utedes otra TV para probar ?, esa puede incluso sener de otra marca para averiguar esa interferencia si repete , ? caso positivo esa interferencia es igual a la TV anterior  ?
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


Ya he probado con otro tv igual hace interferencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 28, 2014)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> Ya he probado con otro tv igual hace interferencia


? Acaso ustedes sape de alguna emisora de FM ( puede sener oficial o no )cercana de tu casa ?


----------



## jordancamey13 (May 19, 2014)

gracias por la ayuda :3, un diagrama de un filtro notch simple que me encontre por ahí en internet, me sirvio de mucho


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2014)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> gracias por la ayuda :3, un diagrama de un filtro notch simple que me encontre por ahí en internet, me sirvio de mucho


Buena noticia , y si no for mucha molestias  contenos como fue : ?? ese filtro es conectado directamente en la antena o en la entrada de tu TV , y como el fue ayustado para sanar lo problema ??
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jordancamey13 (May 19, 2014)

fue conectado directamente a la antena y a la vez a la entrada de tv http://www.google.com.gt/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&docid=dmWCzjntfAawQM&tbnid=YDjF638rRFCfqM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Frepublicaradio.com%2F2014%2F02%2F05%2Fconstruir-un-filtro-notch-tv-para-2m%2F&ei=Hr56U8u5C6jMsQSirYAQ&bvm=bv.67229260,d.b2k&psig=AFQjCNGiNp2xC0YXDQrwZLFR2ohnijm16g&ust=1400639337469506, este fue el modelo que hice


----------

